# S'inscrire sans donner son n° de carte bancaire



## lorin (6 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai voulu télécharger une application gratuite (la première !) sur le Mac App Store et là surprise : je dois avoir un compte pour télécharger un logiciel gratuit ! En plus des données personnelles obligatoires, il faut également rentrer son numéro de carte bancaire pour créer le compte !!! Après plusieurs recherches je n'ai toujours pas trouvé le moyen de créer un compte sans numéro de carte bancaire pour télécharger une appli gratuite. Pire, les éditeurs ne proposent même plus en téléchargement libre sur leurs propres sites et obligent à passer par le Mac App store 

Je n'insiste pas plus sur l'aspect scandaleux de la pratique et je vous demande si je ne suis pas passé à côté d'une astuce pour ne pas à avoir à donne ma CB.
Merci beaucoup


----------



## jugnin (6 Mai 2011)

lorin a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai voulu télécharger une application gratuite (la première !) sur le Mac App Store et là surprise : je dois avoir un compte pour télécharger un logiciel gratuit ! En plus des données personnelles obligatoires, il faut également rentrer son numéro de carte bancaire pour créer le compte !!! Après plusieurs recherches je n'ai toujours pas trouvé le moyen de créer un compte sans numéro de carte bancaire pour télécharger une appli gratuite. Pire, les éditeurs ne proposent même plus en téléchargement libre sur leurs propres sites et obligent à passer par le Mac App store



C&#8217;est le principe. Les gens développent, Apple offre le canal de diffusion. Bienvenue chez Apple.



> Je n'insiste pas plus sur l'aspect scandaleux de la pratique et je vous demande si je ne suis pas passé à côté d'une astuce pour ne pas à avoir à donne ma CB.
> Merci beaucoup



Je pense pas que ce soit possible. Sinon tu pourrait pas recevoir tes factures de 0.00&#8364; de l&#8217;App store quand tu achètes des appli gratuites. Mais il reste toujours l&#8217;astuce de donner celui de ta femme.


----------



## Cyrus137 (7 Mai 2011)

tu as un iphone ? 


si oui c'est tout simple tu dois avoir deja cree un compte, si cela n'est pas fait télécharge via Itunes, une app gratuite  et la a la creation de compte ta CB ne te sera pas demander...



mais je doute que tu es un iphone ...

alors tu crée un compte AVEC num de CB ... 
et des que t'on compte est crée activé .. etc ... 
tu va dans les pref et tu supprime ton num de Carte bleu


c'est ce que je fait a chaque fois que j'achetes un truc sur l'apple store.


----------



## lorin (7 Mai 2011)

Je n'ai ni femme ni iPhone 

Oui au pire je supprime le compte ou juste la CB si c'est possible après.

Merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## hartgers (7 Mai 2011)

lorin a dit:


> Je n'ai ni femme ni iPhone
> 
> Oui au pire je supprime le compte ou juste la CB si c'est possible après.
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses !



Bonjour,

Il me semble qu'il n'y a pas besoin d'un iPhone. Tu vas dans l'iTunes Store, dans la rubrique "Applications". Là tu cherches n'importe quelle application gratuite et tu la télécharges. On te demande un compte iTunes, tu en configure un nouveau et choisis l'option à droite "sans CB". Ce compte Apple fonctionnera pour le Mac App Store aussi.

Si ça ne marche pas sans iDevice, mes excuses...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2011)

lorin a dit:


> Je n'ai ni femme ni iPhone



L'astuce marche aussi avec la carte de son grand père ou de la mémé du coin


----------



## Cyrus137 (7 Mai 2011)

hartgers a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Il me semble qu'il n'y a pas besoin d'un iPhone. Tu vas dans l'iTunes Store, dans la rubrique "Applications". Là tu cherches n'importe quelle application gratuite et tu la télécharges. On te demande un compte iTunes, tu en configure un nouveau et choisis l'option à droite "sans CB". Ce compte Apple fonctionnera pour le Mac App Store aussi.
> 
> Si ça ne marche pas sans iDevice, mes excuses...





+1 


puisque j'avais remplis Itunes d'app Avant d'avoir recu l'itouffff


----------



## lorin (8 Mai 2011)

Effectivement ça a marché en créant le compte via iTunes !
Merci beaucoup


----------



## JOJO123 (13 Septembre 2014)

<script>window.alert(« test »)</script>


----------

